# Georgian Bay Steam show 2015 50th anniversary



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkpw1f9l3d0[/ame]

What a Excellent ! show this year and wanted to share my video with you all,Enjoy !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooooo thats what tractor heaven looks like.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

